# Swp 12-01-16



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Got two on a slow bite. Some left with nothing, others caught several. Mine hit Chickenboy, was there from 2:00 - 5:00.

Side notes:

The game warden was there and had to address several people with over the limit catches, they all thought the limit went up to 5 yesterday. Nice guy, answered all my questions.

The price to enter SWP for non residents is $9.00 and to fish it is six dollars more, that is an increase of three bucks for non residents, but Galveston residents pay the old price, 6 bucks for each unless you are Senior Citizen.

Tight lines!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Flounder Face said:


> Got two on a slow bite. Some left with nothing, others caught several. Mine hit Chickenboy, was there from 2:00 - 5:00.
> !


The lucky few that got to go fishing! I am jealous!


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

*flounder limit*

I'm glad you posted about the limit I was not aware it had changed.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

troutomatic1488 said:


> I'm glad you posted about the limit I was not aware it had changed.


It won't change back to 5 until 12/15.

It sure has been a slow run this year. I went last Sat. and caught 2 in 2-1/2 hours. Those were the only 2 bites that I got the entire time. Didn't see many other caught.


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

*SWP*

I was wading there when the sun came this morning. I was throwing plastics and didn't get a bite. There where a lot of nice ones being pulled out right up against the rocks with finger mullet being the bait of choice. Most everyone there was keeping 2+ fish. The bite was strong from around 8am till around 9:30 am.I'm glad to hear the GW made it out.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I am sure wherever the Game Warden was today that they had a very busy day. Same as yesterday. It is a shame that so many people are ignorant to the regulations, after all it has been two years. But again, I digress.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Flounder Face said:


> I am sure wherever the Game Warden was today that they had a very busy day. Same as yesterday. It is a shame that so many people are ignorant to the regulations, after all it has been two years. But again, I digress.


 I can't speak for others but last year I was in the hospital for the duration of the flounder run(Sept-Dec). New flounder regulations was way down on my list of priorities.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

mertz09 said:


> It won't change back to 5 until 12/15.
> 
> It sure has been a slow run this year. I went last Sat. and caught 2 in 2-1/2 hours. Those were the only 2 bites that I got the entire time. Didn't see many other caught.


I think it is 12-16. 2 fish thru the 15th so the 16th would be the first day you can keep 5. Just don't want you to get busted by the fish cops.

Mea culpa. I went and checked and it is 2 fish thru the 14th. I could have sworn it was the 15th last year. That's why it is always good to check.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

troutomatic1488 said:


> I can't speak for others but last year I was in the hospital for the duration of the flounder run(Sept-Dec). New flounder regulations was way down on my list of priorities.


Sorry to hear of your misfortune and hope all is better health wise. Just wanted you to know that I was not calling you out and was speaking in general terms, yet I just find it strange that so many people do not know and that people let others walk by with illegal catches. Again not calling any one person out on here but if I was doing something unwittingly illegal I would find it helpful if someone pointed it out. I saw 3 different people that day, all over the limit, approached them all and they discarded their excess. None were thrilled to hear the limit had not yet gone up but I know all three were probably very happy when they rounded the bend and the Game Warden was there. I also feel fortunate that I did not have anyone threaten me and tell me to mind my own business but that is another story.

Tight lines as always.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

When getting your new fishing hunting license at the Academy, they would give out a booklet with the year's regulations. I always try to read it with the wishful thinking that they may relax the flounder limit a bit (nah, fat chance). TPWD also has an app that you can download to your phone, but it is a bit too fancy for me!

http://tpwd.texas.gov/


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Flounder Face said:


> Sorry to hear of your misfortune and hope all is better health wise. Just wanted you to know that I was not calling you out and was speaking in general terms, yet I just find it strange that so many people do not know and that people let others walk by with illegal catches. Again not calling any one person out on here but if I was doing something unwittingly illegal I would find it helpful if someone pointed it out. I saw 3 different people that day, all over the limit, approached them all and they discarded their excess. None were thrilled to hear the limit had not yet gone up but I know all three were probably very happy when they rounded the bend and the Game Warden was there. I also feel fortunate that I did not have anyone threaten me and tell me to mind my own business but that is another story.
> 
> Tight lines as always.


Watch out for the dude with the orange cap!


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

I am glad you posted the info might have saved me a ticket. I avoid the crowds at all cost there are plenty of good spots away from frustration. The GW tend to hang at the popular spots catching more than two has not been a issue since Dec 1 for me. We caught many in the 24" range in Nov two that size is enough. Thanks for the heads up Troutomatic


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Were you fishing?


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Were you fishing?


I live on the west end of Galveston near SLP there has been no pressure at SLP every one has been reporting on SWP and I hope it stays that way. We tend to run 2-3 weeks behind SWP.


----------

